# Weight loos using EPH 25+



## Tezza (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi there,

Wondered if anyone could offer me some advice, I regurally attend the gym, propably around 5 hours per week mixing cardio and light weights. I have a good diet but seem to have hit a wall in regards to weight loss so have started taking EPH 25+.

I have been taking them for a week now, current dose is 2 before breakfast and 1 before training. I can feel them working in regards to the side effects but wondered how long it will be before I notice the weight loss and how much should I expect to lose? Is the dose im taking suitable?

Appreciate any advice.

Many thanks


----------

